# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products  Asansam ver 1.8.2 and UBTOOL ver 1.0.6 Released

## mohamed73

*ASANSAM Rev 1.8.2 Released*  *- Add Samsung GT-B7722 (Phone info/Read Code/Direct Unlock) - Add Samsung* *GT-B7722i (Phone info/Read Code/Direct Unlock)*  *- Annoying Dongle Failure(4-0)3 Message Coming Up After Closing ASANSAM app now it is eliminated (Fixed)*   *UBTOOL Rev 1.0.6 Released Add HOT Model*  *Samsung GT-i9250 Galaxy Nexus*  *- Add Red method
- Add UB File(Black Method)*   *NOTE:*  *- You Can Download I9250 UB File From الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *- For both Red & Black Methods in I9250, Phone Must Be Rooted*  *- Please Uninstall Previous Setup and Install this New Setup Version*    *DOWNLOAD*  *You Can Download New Setup From الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Also It Available in ASANSAM SHELL*     *BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

